

Microsoft Offers Chinese Workers A Free Windows Phone To Quit - epenn
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/06/microsoft-offers-chinese-workers-a-free-windows-phone-to-quit/?ncid=fb&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=fb&utm_content=FaceBook

======
kazinator
Love the "dividing line between gauche and tone-deaf" comment; brilliant!

[http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/177444/whats-
the-...](http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/177444/whats-the-
metaphorical-meaning-of-tone-deaf)

tone-deaf: insensitive to nuances and contexts

gauche: ungraceful, socially awkward, crude

------
mullingitover
Wow, adding insult to injury. Nobody in China is buying Windows Phones.[1]

[1] [http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/28/kantar-phone-
share-q1-201...](http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/28/kantar-phone-
share-q1-2014/)

------
spainispain
Chinese Workers Quit After Threatened To Be Given a Windows Phone

:oD

------
Kronopath
I'm guessing that they don't pay severance in China, do they?

